# Starship Inspiration



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Inspired by some nice Starships I seen on site and the disappointment in my 27" draw, I decided to make two Starships.

With some input from Flatband, ( thanks Gary ) I decided to make the plunge.

Made from 3/4" plywood, stainless steel tubing, and rotating prongs, this Starship is an awesome shooter. I can see why Flatband and others are a big fan of Starships.

Check out my " Falcon Starship " in the modification forum.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

THAT IS slick!! you have some great skills there. Try putting some double TB Blacks on that. Kind of like butterfly length.....and see what kind of speed you get there. I like it!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. Is yellow frame cut from one piece of plywood or is the handle seperate? I like it all.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, that is very nice! In fact, I would say it is one of the best looking starships I have seen to date.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very cool, indeed. I have a question. Are the two wires in front just to prop it up for the photos, or do they serve some function?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Spectacular!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

orcrender said:


> Very nice. Is yellow frame cut from one piece of plywood or is the handle seperate? I like it all.


Yes it is cut from one piece of plywood. I then put Bondo on each side of the handle and shaped it to the configuration of the handle. I used a sheetrock knife to rough shaped the handle before the Bondo got real hard. I then used a file and sandpaper to fine tune it. After that was done I applied clear epoxy, ( one side at a time ). After it was set, I filed and sanded the any sags and did the other side the same way.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Charles said:


> Very cool, indeed. I have a question. Are the two wires in front just to prop it up for the photos, or do they serve some function?
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Yes Charles, it's just a prop.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, I dig it!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Very nice!
I love starships








I have two of them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

A very nice looking slingshot! -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You have arrived FSA! Great looking frame Bud! Flatband


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks guys....


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That deserves a "Like"!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

....looks very good your Starship


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That is a great looking slingshot! It reminds me of a Corvette for some reason.
Put some double-long, light draw flats on it and shoot it like this:
_







_
_







_


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very Cool! Nice job.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I guess I don't have to tell you how much I've been shooting both Starships today. I absolutely love the rotating prongs and am anxious to see how long I get out of the bands with this set-up.

The only thing I might add is some "stops " at 90* on the prongs, ( Tex, remember you mentioned that to me in a PM ....now I know why ) .

I'm thinking of making one more starship for an over the top, flat band shooter. Possibly a walnut veneer that will be either checkered or a basket weave pattern. I'm partial to the basket weave and have done many guns with this pattern when my eyesight was a lot better. For those that may have seen my RWS airgun, ( with this pattern ) in the airgun forum know what mean.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I will say one thing to notice on a long extended fork slingshot. You will notice that the higher that you shoot the more the stretch of the bottom band and the less you stretch the top band in comparison that is. -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to make a rotating fork (swivel) to resolve the issue that Tex describes. It is on my Want To-Do list. It would basically even out the tension on the bands to make a more accurate shot.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For a visual, I mean something like this:


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Update: I've been doing a lot of shooting with this Starship using the RRT tapered tubes. After many shots, ( don't know how many ) the tube finally broke at the pouch. I cut both sides and retied using a pouch I got from Tex , ( I think they are Rayshot pouch's ) . I didn't care for the pouch that came with the RRT bands.

Anyway, between the shorter length, and the new pouch, this Starship, that I really liked in the first place, is an unbelievable shooter. The accuracy and power with the 37" draw never cease to amaze me.

I had similar results with my other Starship that I also updated it the Modifications forum.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I am going to have to put oneof these starship models on the to do list....... Very Niiiice!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

UPDATE:

It's been one month since I made this Starship with the rotating prongs and I have come to the conclusion that the rotating prongs are the only way to go, ( for me ) .

In one month of extensive shooting, I have yet to even once have the tubes brake at the prongs. Every break was at the pouch, it's unbelievable. I'm not saying it isn't going to happen, but it hasn't yet. In fact I had to replace the tubes because after breaking at the pouch two or three times and re-tieing them, they would be to short, so I had to replace them and start all over.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The next step is rotating prongs with a rotating fork!


----------

